# Physiotherapy + MBBS



## nagasri1 (Oct 19, 2007)

can physiotherapy students study mbbs after doing physiotherapy in U S or CANADA or in any european countries if so how?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The process is still the same, even if you're a Canadian student. You'll have to send in your high school transcripts and IBCC will deduct ten percent from your score. We're not sure how the conversion process actually works.

You'll apply through the Pakistani embassy in Canada. They'll send your application to the Higher Education Committee in Pakistan. The embassy is also where you can get the application from. You should start the application process at least six months in advance.

There will always be jobs for doctors, whether in Pakistan or in Canada or the US or anywhere else. A lot of people end up staying in Pakistan simply because they don't take the board exams, they do poorly on them, or they can't get a residency.

Nagasri1,

Having done a physiotherapy course won't change the admission requirements for you if you want to do MBBS. The two are unrelated and credits don't transfer. It also won't matter where you've done it from, you'll still need to apply to the MBBS program the same way as everyone else does in Pakistan.


----------



## nagasri1 (Oct 19, 2007)

thank u so much 4 ur reply i do have another question that is students who completed physiotherapy in india can they do mbbs abroad? i mean can they study mbbs in U S OR U K OR ANY OTHER EUROPEAN COUNTRIES ?and what are the eligibilities one need to meet ?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It won't matter if you've done Physiotherapy. It makes zero difference.

You'll be just like any other foreign student who wants to apply for the MBBS program in those countries. To answer your question, Yes, you can do MBBS abroad. The eligibility requirements will be different for every school though, so I can't really tell you what they are.

You can find out which countries offer MBBS here:
Bachelor of Medicine and Surgery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The US however, does not offer MBBS specifically. They do however, offer other medical degrees, such as the MD.


----------



## nagasri1 (Oct 19, 2007)

can u give me the information regarding SSR medical college at MAURITIUS ?what is the eligibility criteria?is it recognised by WHO ?


----------

